# Homemade SilloSocks??????????



## ducks555 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi is was just looking for a little help on making my sillosocks. I was planing on making them out of tyvek bags that i seen on this site I think that they look really good. I would like to no what you use for the stakes and where you can buy them at, and also if you put liner bags in yours I was going to use ice bags. If you can help me on the stakes thanks.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

If you do a search on this forum on making SS you will find everything you need to know.


----------



## ducks555 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been looking on there have not seen what they use for stakes any help would be great thanks


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

You can buy small gauge hanger wire that come in 12 foot long steel stakes in bundels. You can buy these at Menards, Homedepot, Lowes. They come in bundels of about 100 stakes or so for about $25. Cut the stakes to how long you need them. I cut mine to be 3 feet tall. I made 400 steel stakes for $25.


----------

